# Reloj de pulsos 50Hz con DC



## random (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola, queria hacer un reloj digital con un PIC16F84A pero para ello tengo que meterle un tren de pulsos de 50Hz, y queria alimentarlo con pilas de corriente continua.

Cómo consigo esa señal?

Mil gracias!


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 16, 2009)

hacerlo con un 555 seria muy grande el capacitor proba con el 40106 que tambien es un osilador r/c pero anda mejor es mucho mas digital


----------



## random (Dic 17, 2009)

Me han dicho que eso se hace con un condensador y un cristal, sabeis algo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2009)

random dijo:


> Me han dicho que eso se hace con un condensador y un cristal, sabeis algo?


"Se que no se nada" (Sócrates (470 a. C. - 399 a. C.), en consecuencia "algo" se.

Que precisión requiere tu diseño, ¿ Se Justifica colocar un cristal ?

Mira el datasheet de este IC: *CD4060* es muy útil para generar frecuencias estables.



g.corallo dijo:


> hacerlo con un 555 seria muy grande el capacitor proba con el 40106 que tambien es un osilador r/c pero anda mejor es *mucho mas digital*


¿ Como se puede ser _"Más digital"_ ?


----------



## random (Dic 17, 2009)

Lo que quiero hacer es un reloj digital. Adjunto el circuito que quiero montar, está en formato de Proteus, el pulso de reloj de 50Hz es para el PIC.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2009)

random dijo:


> Lo que quiero hacer es un reloj digital. .....


Entonces el IC que te nombre (*CD4060*) te sirve, ya que puede trabajar con un cristal de frecuencia estándar y comercial, solo que en lugar de 50 Hz te dará directamente 1Hz.


----------



## random (Dic 17, 2009)

Pero entonces el circuito cambiaría no? Si ya te da pulsos de 1seg...

seguro q hay alguna manera de hacer un reloj digital mas facil, no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2009)

Si te sirven los pulsos de 1Hz que se consiguen con un cristal común y corriente bien.
Si no te sirven habrá que calcular el cristal que te de los 50Hz y tratar de conseguirlo o reformar la parte contadores y divisores del reloj (Programación del PIC).

Por otro lado, un reloj cuenta segundos, me parece que tener una señal de 1 pulso cada segundo simplifica el diseño.

*Edit:*
El oscilador del PIC ¿ Es con cristál ?
Caso afirmativo: ¿ Por que NO emplear este como base de tiempo ?


----------



## random (Dic 17, 2009)

A ver, yo lo único que tengo es ese circuito, y lo quiero montar. No sé nada más, si sabes alguna manera más sencilla para hacer lo mismo, estaría bien que me ayudaras ^^

Gracias por contestar!


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 17, 2009)

fogonazo el 40106 puede convertir una señal analogica en digital bien definida 


saludos.


----------



## Vick (Dic 17, 2009)

Ese circuito que viene como ejemplo en Proteus es muy complejo, es solo un ejemplo, se puede diseñar un reloj digital con PIC mucho más sencillo y utilizando el mismo oscilador del PIC (un cristal)...

Acabo de mencionarlo en otro post: no tomen los ejemplos de los simuladores son solo ejemplos, si necesitas un reloj con PIC busca otra opción o diseñalo desde cero, es mucho mejor así, ya que diseñas basandote en lo que realmente necesitas...

Saludo...

PD. Yo también me quede con la duda de eso de "Ser mas digital"


----------



## random (Dic 17, 2009)

Vick tu tienes por ahi algun reloj más simple? solo necesito que ponga la hora, y se pueda poner en hora (minutos y horas), en el proteus además tiene la opcion de 12/24h, que no necesito.. Es para un regalo para navidades, y es urgente, toda ayuda la agradeceré mucho!!!

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Vick (Dic 17, 2009)

Si solo se trata de armar un reloj básico con un PIC la internet esta inundada de ello:

http://electronica.webcindario.com/circuitos/relojdesp.htm
http://electronica.webcindario.com/circuitos/termometro.htm
http://www.josepino.com/?anp-1224hr-led-clock1
http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=26
http://www.micro-examples.com/public/microex-navig/doc/084-alarm-clock.html


Si buscas en google debe haber muchos más...

Suerte.


----------



## saiwor (Dic 17, 2009)

excelente links,,, "Vick" gracias.

antes quieria esos circuitos pero entrocree malos diagrama no eran perfectos....

PD: Usas algun buscador otro especifico, para encontrar ese tipo de informacion?


----------



## Vick (Dic 17, 2009)

saiwor dijo:


> PD: Usas algun buscador otro especifico, para encontrar ese tipo de informacion?


No, el mismo google de siempre...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2009)

saiwor dijo:


> ....PD: Usas algun buscador otro especifico, para encontrar ese tipo de informacion?


*"Vick"* emplea Google e *ingenio* para hacer una busqueda más específica.



g.corallo dijo:


> fogonazo el 40106 puede convertir una señal analogica en digital bien definida .....


Yo pregunte ¿ Como es una señal *MAS* digital ?

El CD401*0*6 es un "Smith Trigger" y lo que hace es dar un estado Alto o Bajo a través de un circuito interno de alta histéresis lo que elimina "Falsos" cambios de estado o estados inciertos. No convierte una señal análoga en digital.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 17, 2009)

perdon me exprese mal y vos tambien el que yo te digo es el 40106 pero la descripcion corresponde fogonazo el 40106 puede convertir una señal analogica en digital bien definida


----------



## Trinquete (Dic 17, 2009)

random dijo:


> Vick tu tienes por ahi algun reloj más simple? solo necesito que ponga la hora, y se pueda poner en hora (minutos y horas), en el proteus además tiene la opcion de 12/24h, que no necesito.. Es para un regalo para navidades, y es urgente, toda ayuda la agradeceré mucho!!!
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos.


 
Este montaje es muy sencillo ,lo conseguí en este Foro aunque no recuerdo quien era el Autor.
Un saludo a todos y Feliz Navidad.


----------



## random (Dic 18, 2009)

Trinquete, no puedo abrir el archivo de proteus, porq mi versión es más antigua. Mira a ver si me lo puedes pasar en versión para todos los ISIS por favor!

Gracias!


----------



## jolmar2210 (Dic 18, 2009)

lo descargue pero no me funciona bien, es mas, me manda 2 errores....
a ver que hice mal


----------

